# Mixing dry Cal Chloride with the salt brine in the brine maker?



## valleyviewlawns (Aug 28, 2012)

Has anybody mixed up their salt brine to the 23.5% and then added dry CC to the mixture to get the 90/10 or 80/20 mix? I am limited on availability of LCC in my area unless I want to pay $3.25 gallon, or more. I was going to try mixing 360 gallons of salt brine and then add the 164 pounds of dry CC to that. That way the CC would run me about $1.60 per gallon. 1/2 the cost. Thoughts?


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

I would not suggest it** That Is my disclaimer

But one factor you have to think of is the exothermic reaction of adding CaCl. It will heat up and level out to 180 degrees F. So if you have glue and pvc maybe not the best thing.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

valleyviewlawns;1898002 said:


> Has anybody mixed up their salt brine to the 23.5% and then added dry CC to the mixture to get the 90/10 or 80/20 mix? I am limited on availability of LCC in my area unless I want to pay $3.25 gallon, or more. I was going to try mixing 360 gallons of salt brine and then add the 164 pounds of dry CC to that. That way the CC would run me about $1.60 per gallon. 1/2 the cost. Thoughts?


Ahhhh, the wonder and beauty of experimentation. Please do tell/show us your results if you do so.?


----------



## valleyviewlawns (Aug 28, 2012)

I wouldn't think that dropping 50 lbs at a time in 360 gallons of salt brine would not create heat at those temperatures. I'm going to find out though. I need to do some more calculations first. I may need a few more gallons of water to unsaturate the salt brine so that it can take the added calcium chloride without making the salt fall out of suspension.


----------



## valleyviewlawns (Aug 28, 2012)

I tried it today. I mixed 360 gallons of salt brine, added 40 gallons of water then slowly added 160lbs of calcium chloride. The water warmed up about 8 degrees, mixed up well and will be sprayed tomorrow. I tested a small pile on top of the plastic tote lid. I poured about 2 cups of dry calcium chloride on the plastic the added water to it. Using a laser thermometer I watched the temperature rise very quickly to 111 degrees and the slowly lower back down. It does create heat, but not enough to cause any issues. 111 degrees will not melt these plastic totes.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

I have often thought about doing the same thing - but never got around to sitting down and trying to figure out the pound to gallon ratio of how much granular and water would be needed to equal the 32% llc...
Curious how you came up with your 165 lbs...


----------



## DKG (Feb 3, 2008)

I just checked my notes,
82 gallons of water plus 450 pounds of calcium chloride flakes = 100 gallons of 32% brine.


----------



## todddude (Oct 6, 2009)

I would try Mag Chloride instead of calcium chloride. I had a bad reaction using a sodium/calcium blend that was applied to rock salt as a pretreatment. It cause a negative reaction and the rock salt solidified at about 15* due to the two chemicals not reacting well as a blended brine. I also believe it can cause the sodium to "fall out" of solution if it is not mixed correctly. Creates a bad situation in your tanks & systems....like having fine sand clogging everything up.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Personally, I would take your calcium and try to just mix up a 50gal drum of it.

That way you can just add the diluted calcium to your application tanks when needed, thus keeping your brine solution costs down. Use as needed.



......


----------



## valleyviewlawns (Aug 28, 2012)

White Gardens;1910980 said:


> Personally, I would take your calcium and try to just mix up a 50gal drum of it.
> 
> That way you can just add the diluted calcium to your application tanks when needed, thus keeping your brine solution costs down. Use as needed.
> 
> ......


It was 140 pounds not 160. I was shooting for 32-35%.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Sooooo. How did adding the Dry CC to the Sodium Brine work out for you??

Did it work when you applied it better than just Sodium Chloride Brine? I am in the same boat here in MD with finding liquid CC, so I might be making my own liquid Cal as well...


----------



## valleyviewlawns (Aug 28, 2012)

It worked well. I was pleased with the results. I mixed it at 90/10 with salt brine and used it at 8°F ground temp and had good results. One parking lot was solid ice and packed snow when I sprayed it. I let it sit most of the day and it came right up with the plow. The other lots were at bare pavement in about an hour. At this point though I am using mag chloride at different ratios with salt brine because I can buy it at $1.00/gallon from the dust control contractors here. There were NO problems with the heat it makes when mixed with water. 111° for a half a minute won't melt my totes.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info... Glad to here that the calcium worked for you.

How much mag are using in your Brine ? Lets say you were making 400g at a time...


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

valleyviewlawns;1928333 said:


> It worked well. I was pleased with the results. I mixed it at 90/10 with salt brine and used it at 8°F ground temp and had good results. One parking lot was solid ice and packed snow when I sprayed it. I let it sit most of the day and it came right up with the plow. The other lots were at bare pavement in about an hour. At this point though I am using mag chloride at different ratios with salt brine because I can buy it at $1.00/gallon from the dust control contractors here. There were NO problems with the heat it makes when mixed with water. 111° for a half a minute won't melt my totes.


Did you have any re-freeze issue later that night or the next morning? Did you have to re-treat at all??


----------



## valleyviewlawns (Aug 28, 2012)

I mix mag in the salt brine from 90/10 to 60/40 depending on ground temps. Or if it is below zero I use mag straight. 

I did not have any refreeze issues with the calcium chloride in my salt brine. I anti-iced, plowed, then de-iced. I am spraying at about 70 gallons per acre. More if it has been really packed down into ice.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

valleyviewlawns;1928426 said:


> I mix mag in the salt brine from 90/10 to 60/40 depending on ground temps. Or if it is below zero I use mag straight.
> 
> I did not have any refreeze issues with the calcium chloride in my salt brine. I anti-iced, plowed, then de-iced. I am spraying at about 70 gallons per acre. More if it has been really packed down into ice.


Thanks, are you charging the customer for pre treat and post treat?


----------



## valleyviewlawns (Aug 28, 2012)

I have some customers that demand bare pavement so they gladly pay. When we were using a spreader and putting down ice melt or rock salt it was costing the customer more money and taking us longer. We're both happier.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

valleyviewlawns;1928650 said:


> I have some customers that demand bare pavement so they gladly pay. When we were using a spreader and putting down ice melt or rock salt it was costing the customer more money and taking us longer. We're both happier.


I hear you on that, so you were applying 70g, twice in a day and plowing....


----------



## valleyviewlawns (Aug 28, 2012)

I apply it at that rate. Each customer doesn't get that much each visit unless they have one acre of pavement. Most customers get deiced only.


----------

